# Trying to get on trt



## Gore666 (Nov 11, 2020)

So I've had a few blood test done to see my testosterone level and the first one was like 505 the 2nd one as 440. It has to be 350 or lower to get my insurance to pay for it. They checks my sex binding hormones and I was like .1 off to qualify lol any ideas on how to drop it a little more to qualify?


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 11, 2020)

Testosterone costs about $40 for a vial that will last you 2-3 months.  Syringes are cheap.  You could get labs through www.privatemdlabs.com for about $50.  What I am saying is why letting whether or not insurance will pay for it be a barrier.  You can be on TRT for a few hundred dollars per year (including consults with your doctor).


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2020)

Lack of sleep.


----------



## Jin (Nov 11, 2020)

Stay up for 36 hours. Drink heavy the night before.

Or, if you’re the serious type, close the car door on your sack. That’ll do it.


----------



## white ape (Nov 11, 2020)

I heard that eating high amounts of sugar will do it. Like 75g. According to what I read it should drastically lower your test for a few hours. 

May all be BS but it’s worth a shot. Stay up, drink, eat sugar.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2020)

Get a doc that treats symptoms not numbers. 

Or dont go through insurance. 

Or get your blood test late in the afternoon. Take mast, supposedly causes a lower test number.


----------



## Trump (Nov 11, 2020)

Does liquorice not nail your test levels down


----------



## Gore666 (Nov 11, 2020)

You guys are awesome and thank you for the replys and the laughs. I need to look at a different place I guess the reason I wanted to go through insurance is this place is 200 a month for labs and injections but its all for nothing anyways. They will not let you inject yourself you have to go there and my work schedule is two weeks away and one week at home. She says an injection on my week off will be enough but I think that would just make my levels all ****ed up. Thanks again for the great info


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 11, 2020)

white ape said:


> I heard that eating high amounts of sugar will do it. Like 75g. According to what I read it should drastically lower your test for a few hours.
> 
> May all be BS but it’s worth a shot. Stay up, drink, eat sugar.



I'll go with BS, A single cupcake would have more than that. If you want Doctor run TRT just go with an optimization doc. You're gonna have nothing but issues with a mainstream doc and those levels, you'll always test too high and get pulled off of it. When I went from a Uro to an optimization doc my test came back in the low 700's and he went "don't worry, we'll get you up where you feel good". He liked me at 1000-1500 range. Or as it's been said, do it on your own. Insurance isn't going to pay for what's not broken and they sure as hell aren't getting you where you want to be level wise.


----------



## Gore666 (Nov 11, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> I'll go with BS, A single cupcake would have more than that. If you want Doctor run TRT just go with an optimization doc. You're gonna have nothing but issues with a mainstream doc and those levels, you'll always test too high and get pulled off of it. When I went from a Uro to an optimization doc my test came back in the low 700's and he went "don't worry, we'll get you up where you feel good". He liked me at 1000-1500 range. Or as it's been said, do it on your own. Insurance isn't going to pay for what's not broken and they sure as hell aren't getting you where you want to be level wise.



Damn my dr had my blood tested when I told him I was having issues with drive and ed my level came back 360 he said I was in the normal range and fine. I guess I need to look into getting a new dr or finding a place to get it myself.


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm curious, are you doing this because you WANT to, or are you actually having symptoms of Low T?

There's no right/wrong answer, we all make our own decisions, I'm just curious.


----------



## white ape (Nov 11, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> I'll go with BS, A single cupcake would have more than that. If you want Doctor run TRT just go with an optimization doc. You're gonna have nothing but issues with a mainstream doc and those levels, you'll always test too high and get pulled off of it. When I went from a Uro to an optimization doc my test came back in the low 700's and he went "don't worry, we'll get you up where you feel good". He liked me at 1000-1500 range. Or as it's been said, do it on your own. Insurance isn't going to pay for what's not broken and they sure as hell aren't getting you where you want to be level wise.




like I said, maybe the sugar thing is BS. Would have to disagree about regular docs though. Mine has been great. I also started off at 211 and he has me up around 850. If I would have been 400+ I probably would have had to look elsewhere though


----------



## white ape (Nov 11, 2020)

Gore666 said:


> Damn my dr had my blood tested when I told him I was having issues with drive and ed my level came back 360 he said I was in the normal range and fine. I guess I need to look into getting a new dr or finding a place to get it myself.



many doc was shocked. I was at 211 and never had a single ED issue. Think he had second thoughts about treating me until the blood work came in.


----------



## Gore666 (Nov 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm curious, are you doing this because you WANT to, or are you actually having symptoms of Low T?
> 
> There's no right/wrong answer, we all make our own decisions, I'm just curious.



I do have symptoms of low t but also I want to see how it feels to be in the high range to see if it will actually make a difference.


----------



## Capn26 (Nov 11, 2020)

white ape said:


> I heard that eating high amounts of sugar will do it. Like 75g. According to what I read it should drastically lower your test for a few hours.
> 
> May all be BS but it’s worth a shot. Stay up, drink, eat sugar.




if that’s the case my kids screwed.


----------



## Capn26 (Nov 11, 2020)

And for the record, five weeks of ostarine put my in the garbage. I was around 300-320. With symptoms. I had heard that I needed to be lower to treat so I didn’t want to chance it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 11, 2020)

Watch the Ellen show.

On occasion while flipping channels, I flip through its show and I can't get an erection for days until my next trt shot.

Seriously though, stay up late and test in the evening. Your testosterone levels are highest in the morning.
I never recommend drinking but alcohol lowers your test as well.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Nov 11, 2020)

So wait this place is going to be 200 a month even with is insurance?  If that’s the case there are a lot cheaper places out there that don’t even take insurance that will treat you with your current numbers.


----------



## Gore666 (Nov 11, 2020)

Its 200 without insurance. I'm worried about the schedule though now. They won't give you the test to inject yourself and I will only be available 1 week then away for two weeks


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 11, 2020)

200 mg of deca per week for about 4 weeks should lower your testosterone levels significantly.


----------



## Gore666 (Nov 12, 2020)

If I had access to that I would just use that lol.  I'm probably just going to find a new dr or find a place I can get it myself


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 12, 2020)

Gore666 said:


> You guys are awesome and thank you for the replys and the laughs. I need to look at a different place I guess the reason I wanted to go through insurance is this place is 200 a month for labs and injections but its all for nothing anyways. They will not let you inject yourself you have to go there and my work schedule is two weeks away and one week at home. She says an injection on my week off will be enough but I think that would just make my levels all ****ed up. Thanks again for the great info



I would run away from that place as fast as possible.  They are giving your terribles advice.  It sounds like they just want your money.  And I might be totally wrong on this but I didn't think many insurance companies paid for TRT clinics.  

I would recommend going to your general practitioner and getting a prescription that you can fill at any pharmacy of your choice.  Along with do injections yourself at home.  They wouldn't ask a diabetic to come into the clinic for every injection.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 13, 2020)

Megatron28 said:


> I would run away from that place as fast as possible.  They are giving your terribles advice.  It sounds like they just want your money.  And I might be totally wrong on this but I didn't think many insurance companies paid for TRT clinics.
> 
> I would recommend going to your general practitioner and getting a prescription that you can fill at any pharmacy of your choice.  Along with do injections yourself at home.  They wouldn't ask a diabetic to come into the clinic for every injection.



My insurance used to pay for it, but I stopped going to the local clinic after the doctor screwed me up royally with an Estradiol (sensitive) level of 6.8 pg/mL.  Granted, once my testosterone levels went over 800, insurance was looking for every excuse NOT to pay...

I switched to a doctor who doesn't take insurance, and he has no problems with me staying around 1,100.


----------

